# Tom Bigbee ICW? Alabama Marina slips costs



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Not that I ever will. I'm just wondering about the Alabama gulf coast and the ICW that runs all the way up into chattanoga? What is it like? I know it's a long long trip. I found some info with a net search not a whole lot.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

ah.. found stuff on another forum. but I like sailnet! 

The Tennessee-Tombigbee Waterway (popularly known as the Tenn-Tom) is a 234 mile long, 300 feet wide by 9 feet deep, artificial waterway that provides a connecting link between the Tennessee and Tombigbee rivers. 
The waterway begins at Pickwick Lake on the Tennessee River, then flows southward through northeast Mississippi and west Alabama, finally connecting with the established Warrior-Tombigbee navigation system at Demopolis, Alabama.

Ten-Tom Maps:
Tennessee-Tombigbee Waterway Maps Page


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

If you check the Sailnet blogs from back in the spring, you'll find an account of a trip up to Tenn.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

couldn't find it.. "search" is ALWAYS on my mind

and I did do a search on "tennesee river" that brought up some stuff.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

That is the Route for most who are going South to the Gulf from the Great Lakes.
You start in Lake Michigan at Chicago and finish in Mobile Bay.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Denise - blog of swhall starts on page 12 of the blogs. It was last year, not this past spring.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a friend who keeps his Hunter in a marina in Mobile bay. While I don't remember the exact number, I do recall it was less then half of what I would pay in New Jersey for a marina with no services. Meaning just a slip or a pole to tie your boat up to. He had soup to nuts.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

TY freesail that's the kind of stuff I was hoping to hear! I read that blog .. not much about the Tenn-Tom was said.


----------



## Nereus32 (Jun 23, 2002)

Hi Denise,

I just made a quick run up the Tombigbee River to Demopolis, AL. Demopolis Yacht Basin's dry storage rates are very reasonable. Don't know about wet slips, as I am interested in a haul out.

Marinas in Mobile seem to run about $10/ft. with a 40 ft. minimum (i.e. it will cost you at least $400/month there). I spent a month at Dog River Marina. It is about 200 NM on the river from Mobile to Demoplis, with limited stops in between. On the river, there ain't much, except the occasional barge tow. There is only one dock with fuel stop on this section of the river at Bobby's Fish Camp. North of Demopolis, facilities are suppose to be more frequent, but I haven't gone any further to find out.

If you wanna read the log of my trip, visit http://www.nereus32.com.

Steve


----------



## canoeman256 (Aug 30, 2006)

DeniseO30,

My slip on the Tennessee is about $90/month plus electricity. I'm on Wilson Lake. The upper part of the Tenn-Tom has a lot more facilities than the lower section. Once you hit the Tennessee gas, diesel, guest/short term slips are easily found. Lots of good eating too.

If you ever get down this way, let me know.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

canoeman256 said:


> DeniseO30,
> 
> My slip on the Tennessee is about $90/month plus electricity. I'm on Wilson Lake. The upper part of the Tenn-Tom has a lot more facilities than the lower section. Once you hit the Tennessee gas, diesel, guest/short term slips are easily found. Lots of good eating too.
> 
> If you ever get down this way, let me know.


$90.00 amonth ! I pay more then $90.00 a week !


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

*wow!*

Canoeman cool! I have family in Chattanoga .. I've been thinking of selling all I have and moving there.. maybe flip a house if i can find the right one.

I used to build wooden canoes by the way!

So the Tenn-Tom is like a long long canal? of just boring like one? Anchorages non existent?

I can't imagine how long it would take get from here to there. gad!.. down the Delaware river, C&D, to Norfolk.. down the ICW to fla.. Does fla. have a ICW to the Gulf? (just goes to show how little I know about such a trip  )

thanks!


----------



## Iflyka200s (Oct 3, 2007)

_Does fla. have a ICW to the Gulf? (just goes to show how little I know about such a trip )_

There is one around Stuart Fl, goes through lake Okeechobee to around Sarasota I believe...

Think of it as an adventure!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't think Okeechobee has any water.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ifly....the Okeechobee waterway runs from Pt. St. Lucie to Ft. Myers through Lake Okeechobee. Unfortunately, the route has low bridge clearance so big sailboats can't make it thorugh and drought caused low water right now makes it impossible for a lot of powerboats too.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The Gulf Intercoastal Water Way (GIWW) runs from Ft Meyrs, FL to Brownsville, TX., with New Orleans being the dividing point between East and West, the Harvey Lock as Mile 0.
The Tennessee River system has 5 major Lakes and is navigatable from the Ohio River to Knoxville, TN, with Kentucy Lake, at 184 miles long, longer than Chesapeake Bay (150 miles). There is also access to Barkley Lake on the Cumberland River at the north end of Kentucky Lake. There is an excellent guide book for that whole area called Cruising Guide to the Tennessee River, Tenn-Tom Waterway, and Lower Tombigbee River by the Rumsey's.


----------



## Iflyka200s (Oct 3, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Ifly....the Okeechobee waterway runs from Pt. St. Lucie to Ft. Myers through Lake Okeechobee. Unfortunately, the route has low bridge clearance so big sailboats can't make it thorugh and drought caused low water right now makes it impossible for a lot of powerboats too.


Thanks Cam.... from 28,000 feet it looks ok, I have never been on any part of it except the Lake east...

I guess you could go through around Marathon in the keys


----------



## dpoissant (Sep 28, 2008)

I know this is a little of topic of marinas...however I was looking for how long it would take to go north from the Gulf up the Tenn-Tom to Chicago.
I have ordered a Skipper Bob's guide, but prior to that coming in was looking for added info.


----------



## okawbow (Feb 15, 2007)

I came down the Tenn-Tom last year from Kentucky Lake in a 24' sailboat. I found the trip interesting, and sometimes beautiful. The only part of the waterway that was a "ditch" was a stretch south of Lake Pickwick. The rest was river and lakes behind the 11 or so locks. I found several great anchorages, but sometimes had to anchor along the river channel. Another thing to concider, is your draft. I ran aground twice near the edge of the channel, and I only draw 3 1/2'. I often saw depths of 6' or less near the sides of the channel, when moving over for the 3 or 4 barges a day I passed. 

You can probably pick up a cruising guide for the Tenn-Tom at Dog River on Mobile Bay. The Grand mariner Marina had them and maps when I stopped there. The maps for the Tenn-Tom are in two parts. One for the upper section, one for the lower. I didn't realize this when I bought my charts. I ended up navigating with an Alabama road map on the southern half.


----------



## dpoissant (Sep 28, 2008)

okawbow
thank you for the prior info.
one more question...how long did it take from kentucky lake to mobile?


----------



## okawbow (Feb 15, 2007)

*depends on how much you stop*



dpoissant said:


> okawbow
> thank you for the prior info.
> one more question...how long did it take from kentucky lake to mobile?


It took me about 12 days, mostly motoring, to make the 650 or so miles on the Tenn-Tom from Kentucky dam to Mobile. I sailed some every day, though, and motorsailed a lot to save fuel. I used just over 19 gallons of diesel in the 1000 plus miles to Tarpon Springs. My average speed was between 4 and 5 mph. Abigger boat with a good engine, motoring most of the time could go faster.


----------



## dpoissant (Sep 28, 2008)

Okawbow
The boat we are looking at buying is in Hernandez Beach about 25 mile from Tarpon Springs.
How long was the trip from Mobile to Tarpon Springs? Any information on the trip would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Again


----------



## okawbow (Feb 15, 2007)

dpoissant said:


> Okawbow
> The boat we are looking at buying is in Hernandez Beach about 25 mile from Tarpon Springs.
> How long was the trip from Mobile to Tarpon Springs? Any information on the trip would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks Again


Mobile to Tarpon Springs took me about 1 week. I took my time and made short days mostly. The passage from Apalachicola to Tarpon is about 130 miles and took me about 30 hours. The rest can be done on the ICW if you want, or you can sail it all offshore if you get good weather, and save a lot of time. The Gulf can be rough at times, and no wind at all other times. I did the trip from Kentucky Lake dam to Tarpon in April and early May. The wind was in my face a lot of the time and almost never from behind, so it would be better for you. I carried extra fuel in cans on deck, but I wouldn't bother again, as there was fuel available often enough. Watch your bridge clearance. I think 50 foot was the lowest I saw. You will need 2 good anchors for bow and stern anchoring in the river. Danforths worked best. I had a 14' sculling oar on board that really came in handy when I ran aground, and helped when anchoring. I used it to push off a couple times. You will need a good boat hook and big fenders to help when going through the locks.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

hi,i brought my sailboat up the tombigbee 3 years ago from mobile,word of advise avoid the spring floods{lots of curent and drift wood]first possible stop is bobby's fish camp[diesel and gas,bobby will give you a ride into town for supplys.next stop is denopolas,marina just north of the lock,i can't remember the exact rates but they're very reasonable.all-in-all its a nice trip!watch out for the many tows with lots of barges,listen to you radio ch.16,the locks and bridges monitor ch.14


----------



## dpoissant (Sep 28, 2008)

if you dont mind me asking how far up the tenn tom did you go and general how much distance did you cover daily......give or take.
thanks again


----------



## Undine (Jan 26, 2008)

This couple just made the trip up to Kentucky Lake. They have done this a few times before. They list their stops, anchorages and marinas. And they have some interesting info on the recent flooding on the river as well. Might even be willing to correspond by email.

Cruising with Jim and Deb Faughn


----------



## Imthecaptainnow (Dec 20, 2020)

canoeman256 said:


> DeniseO30,
> 
> My slip on the Tennessee is about $90/month plus electricity. I'm on Wilson Lake. The upper part of the Tenn-Tom has a lot more facilities than the lower section. Once you hit the Tennessee gas, diesel, guest/short term slips are easily found. Lots of good eating too.
> 
> If you ever get down this way, let me know.


Where is it ? I just bought a boat in Decatur


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Captain, welcome to SailNet! Looks like the last post in that thread was 11 years ago. Not sure if that member is still active.


----------

